# Avoid



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Avoid


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Avoid


Can you explain?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

1a*: *OPENING, GAP
b*: *empty space *: *EMPTINESS, VACUUM
2*: *the quality or state of being without something *: *LACK, ABSENCE
3*: *a feeling of want or hollowness
4*: *absence of cards of a particular suit in a hand originally dealt to a player

A Void


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2021)

What the fk is that all about.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

Herpies 1 and 2,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Herpies 1 and 2,


Hippie Knows The Noid


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


I'm not only sure, I'm HIV positive!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2021)

You bastard. You should of told me before we went camping .


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You bastard. You should of told me before we went camping .



Tell us more.  Up the O'l dirt road.  No mail delivery in those parts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

I hope your Driver did not give you too Crappy of a ride.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

Communism


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Communism


Racism.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

Reverse Racism


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

Reverse cowgirl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

Was he cousin to prince Sal Ad a bin of cheez? I think I’ve  herb of him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Fking stoners.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

SYBIAN SADDLE


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2021)

thread drift!

back on topic please.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

The Clintons and your own mysterious death.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 10, 2021)

So high he forgot what came after the first word.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Danger Danger Danger Will Robinson......Anybody who has posted in this thread needs to get a life.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

One word : avoid.

So based he thinks of socialistic genocide in history and wants to educate the ones worth saving.

Excommunicated exempt


Things to Avoid:


Socialism disguised as compassion


To the lapers: please get vaxxed and end your genetic line.


Thx-  mngmt


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking stoners.


R2


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

Pretty hard to end freedom of speech and views of all parties when your website is not an echo chamber of genocide.

Feel free to express your first amendment.


We are not Reddit-  that’s what makes us the best ******* grow site out there.


We are free to preach, bring it on.


We want logical discussion,  we know liberals are far superior to discussion, policy and gossip.


Lets make this happen admin!


Free speech is our right.


Lets put their beliefs and Reasonings on display!!!!!!!


They are right...... AMIRITE???????   Lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

Any discussion on “liberal” Policy is found with swift justice and demolished.

- settler 



I feel the need to let EVERONE... banned and all to contribute their opinions.


We really need some entertainment.

I am ready with several decades of research.... I’ve been retired over two decades now and I’m still waiting on my senior citizens discount.


Another 15 years or so...  but I want to hear more about how welfare And HUD is so successful.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice Rant but you are walking the line.  I can see overtime coming.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

Sometimes freedom comes at cost.


I would die for freedom.


Would you?


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Yup but not here.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 10, 2021)

The trail is long and hard, life comes at you fast.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Yup, working overtime and I don't get paid.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, working overtime and I don't get paid.


----------



## vostok (Jul 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 275106



Snap    !


----------



## sharonp (Jul 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Danger Danger Danger Will Robinson......Anybody who has posted in this thread needs to get a life.


That is old. Haven't thought about that in awhile.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> The trail is long and hard, life comes at you fast.


What are you on? It must be good stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2021)

leafminer said:


> What are you on? It must be good stuff.


He is on Meth or Crack.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

I just "Avoid" it myself


WeedHopper said:


> He is on Meth or Crack.


----------

